# My Cruze project so far



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

So I bought my 2012 summit white Cruze in June I love this car I have been doing modifications to it, nothing to drastic mainly visual stuff. But I thought I should show some of the stuff I have done so far.







First thing was carbon fiber cover back chrome stripe and the Chevy logo







Removed the Cruze logos







I installed carbon fiber "eyelids"







Hard to see but that's new splash guards
I don't have a picture of bit I have also done: k and n drop in filter, and also a viper two way remote start, keyless entry, alarm 

Written by RAZR powered by LTE


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good so far Sam, hope to see your build thread grow. 

I'd say welcome but I see you've been with us for a while hehe. Eh welcome anyways.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Jedi, welcome anyway as well 

The rear looks like it has a uni-brow now


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How has the "eye shadow" up front impacted your night time visability?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice, I love the look of black on a white car.

On your alarm, did you have to ditch the stock keyfob altogether, and just remove the key?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking good!
Love white because ti shows all the lines and Black on white is always an awesome combo


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

obermd said:


> How has the "eye shadow" up front impacted your night time visability?


I havent noticed any change luckily


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Nice, I love the look of black on a white car.
> 
> On your alarm, did you have to ditch the stock keyfob altogether, and just remove the key?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


I am currently looking for a good setup with my keys, currently I am carrying both fobs  I have been working with the dealer and they said that there isnt a way to have just a straight key, I have to have the fob.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> How has the "eye shadow" up front impacted your night time visability?


No light hits there, so it would be the same as a black Cruze since that part of the bumper is painted black. Having a black Cruze myself, it turns pretty invisible at night without the lights on. No deficits with light that I've noticed. Then again, mine aren't exactly stock.


----------

